# April 17-23 BLD Contest



## CraigBouchard (Apr 21, 2006)

3x3x3:

Scramble 1:
1. Frank Morris......3:39.14
2. Andy Tsao.........3:47.77
3. Craig Bouchard....DNF

Scramble 2:
1. Andy Tsao.........2:32.77
2. Frank Morris......4:00.92
3. Craig Bouchard....DNS

Scramble 3:
1. Andy Tsao.........2:53.77
2. Frank Morris......3:27.71
3. Craig Bouchard....DNS

4x4x4:

Scramble 1:
1. Chris Hardwick....DNF

Scramble 2:
1. Chris Hardwick....17:59.01

Results:
1. Andy Tsao.........29
2. Frank Morris......28
3. Chris Hardwick....10
4. Craig Bouchard....0

3x3x3 Scrambles:

1. B' F L2 R' B D R B' D' L' R B R2 U2 R B R2 F' U B2 D' L U L R
2. U B2 F2 D2 L R D' L F2 U2 L' R' D2 U F2 L B' F2 U2 B' D2 U L' R2 D2
3. D2 R2 B L B D F2 L D2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' U' R D' B U' L2 R' F L2 F' L

4x4x4 Scrambles:

1. l' r f2 U2 L2 r2 b f2 U2 f2 u2 U2 B2 F' l2 R' F' U r f' F' D' d' R2 D u2 B2 f2 d' l' r' F2 R' B l2 f2 d2 f R2 d'	
2. f2 l' F' l F' l' u B' u2 L' U' b U2 l' r' D2 r R' d' l' U l2 U2 f l U L2 D u2 f2 F' U' B2 d2 f2 U' f d' B L

5x5x5 Scrambles:

1. B2 d2 b l B' l' D u B2 R d' U2 r2 R' D2 d2 B r R F2 u F' D2 b' L2 U' b' f' F' D B2 D' f' F L u' l D f' d' F2 u' F2 l' r2 f' U2 l r R b2 u2 R D d' U l r' R b2	
2. r2 f L l' U2 L u U2 b' d2 L2 F' D2 d' u F u r' B' f D' r' F2 D2 f2 d' U B r' R U F L l2 r R2 F r' u b d u B f2 l' B2 D2 r' R' b2 u L B2 D U R' f2 u2 B2 u2

Have fun and play by the rules...


----------



## tsaoenator (Apr 22, 2006)

Name: Andy Tsao
Times: 2:22.89, 2:20.59, 2:05.73
Quote: The last one was pretty easy.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 24, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Times: DNF, 2:41.35, 2:39.68

I think I screwed up the first alg in the first solve :S Both the others are very good times...


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Craig,

I just got home, and saw that you finally posted scrambles for this week. Any chance I can do these tomorrow and still be allowed?

Frank


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 24, 2006)

Ummmm...how about a harsh no??? Maybe if you tell us all the exact times of all 5 non-WR solves and why you didn't...then yes 

Go ahead, I don't care, I'd rather have 3 people enter than 2  I can wait


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 24, 2006)

Name: Frank Morris
Times: 3:01.44, 2:42.42, DNF

The times from my non-WR average were something like: 2:17, 1:58, 2:01, 2:15, 2:07. The average was 2:08.xx. 

No explanation on my end.. Maybe it wasn't my day. Maybe I couldn't handle the pressure. Who knows. Maybe I just suck.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 24, 2006)

Frankie doesn't suck...you coming to Rutgers  hehe...prolly not...


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 28, 2006)

I did both times listening to blaring music and wearing my earmuffs to block out some of the sound.

4x4x4 Scrambles:

1. l' r f2 U2 L2 r2 b f2 U2 f2 u2 U2 B2 F' l2 R' F' U r f' F' D' d' R2 D u2 B2 f2 d' l' r' F2 R' B l2 f2 d2 f R2 d'

TIME: 21 minutes 4.39 seconds

5x5x5 Scrambles:

1. B2 d2 b l B' l' D u B2 R d' U2 r2 R' D2 d2 B r R F2 u F' D2 b' L2 U' b' f' F' D B2 D' f' F L u' l D f' d' F2 u' F2 l' r2 f' U2 l r R b2 u2 R D d' U l r' R b2

TIME: DNF

I don't have the mental stamina to do the other two solves right now, but I will try them before the deadline.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 29, 2006)

4x4x4 Scrambles:

2. f2 l' F' l F' l' u B' u2 L' U' b U2 l' r' D2 r R' d' l' U l2 U2 f l U L2 D u2 f2 F' U' B2 d2 f2 U' f d' B L

TIME: DNF

5x5x5 Scrambles:

2. r2 f L l' U2 L u U2 b' d2 L2 F' D2 d' u F u r' B' f D' r' F2 D2 f2 d' U B r' R U F L l2 r R2 F r' u b d u B f2 l' B2 D2 r' R' b2 u L B2 D U R' f2 u2 B2 u2

TIME: DNF

*sigh*...... any practice is good practice.. any practice is good practice.. any practice is good practice..


----------

